# MSI HD 4890 Cyclone SOC 1 GB GDDR5



## W1zzard (Aug 7, 2009)

MSI's HD 4890 Cyclone SOC is the fastest model of the Cyclone Series. It comes with clocks of 1000 MHz / 1000 MHz out of the box and uses a huge heatpipe cooler to keep the card cool. As an extra feature a native HDMI connector has been added in case you want to connect the card to your big TV screen.

*Show full review*


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Powercolor is the mentioned manufacturer instead of MSI when talking about the chosen voltage controller...Nice review regardless.


----------



## suvi (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey first of all nice review 

Im owning 2 of the normal oc editions that work on 895/975 in crossfire coz one wont go higher than that and since there is no software voltage control i was wondering if anyone or you Wizz have the bios of this soc edition since i guess its higher voltage than the 1.31 that i have on my cards.

Tbh i know there is no chance that my card will run at soc speeds but i would be happy with 950/1000 since 1 of my cards can do that on default voltage.

Thx in advance


----------



## largon (Aug 30, 2009)

Huge fail from MSI if it's really supposed to be running at 1.5V.


----------



## Meusi (Aug 31, 2009)

You are right.

There is no software control of the voltage regulators of MSI Cyclone series. I also own the 4890 cyclone oc, stable at 925/1100. I think with voltage control the card can reach 1k GPU without a problem. I tried with ATT, Rivatuner, voltagefactory, CCC. These tools can handle voltera 1165 o.s. but not the voltage regulators on non-standard pcb. If anyone nows a tool for software-regulation, PLEASE post here...

Greets,

Meusi


----------



## ArkanHell (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm kind of disagree to give bad points in a review in the "overclock capabilities" to a Video Card tha is an OC or SOC version, this means that the manufacturer has already made and effor to reach the higher stable OC, there for, the costumer aimed for this product shouldnt have the need to do any OC.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 31, 2009)

ArkanHell said:


> I'm kind of disagree to give bad points in a review in the "overclock capabilities" to a Video Card tha is an OC or SOC version, this means that the manufacturer has already made and effor to reach the higher stable OC, there for, the costumer aimed for this product shouldnt have the need to do any OC.



Uh no. The general idea behind an OC version is to overclock better, not to consume a base-model's natural headroom to label it as "OC". To cite an example, "Amp!" versions of Zotac's cards overclock way beyond the already overclocked speeds.


----------



## swaaye (Aug 31, 2009)

The OC version is *overclocked*. The point of it is to bring overclocking to people who don't want to do it themselves, and to  try to raise the profit margin on the product by charging for that "added value".  If you want to blow your card up with voltmods, feel free, but that's not necessarily the intent of an overclocked edition card.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 31, 2009)

And that definition doesn't explain the premium. Afterall, the 'feature' isn't worth a dime extra (just a few greater numbers when writing the BIOS). Again, OC versions have high clock speeds out of the box, and overclock better than base-models. This doesn't.


----------



## swaaye (Aug 31, 2009)

It is worth a dime though. I guarantee that seeing "overclocked" plastered on a box gets noobs excited. It makes that edition of the card seem better than the stock-clock version. And so the overclocked version potentially becomes more "valuable" to them.

Now, if it's the overclock*er* edition, that's different. Unless it's just some non-english-speaker getting confused with the wording. I'd still be suspicious about whether or not the company actually made the product more expensive to build, in an effort to create some extra quality, though. That's not the goal of the companies selling these cards.

Besides you're not expecting RV790 to go much higher than 1GHz are ya?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 31, 2009)

Bench-stable Speed record for HD 4890 stands on 1250/1200 MHz (core/memory), so yes. At least 1050 MHz (core) is possible on a good HD 4890 OC card on air-cooling. This card fizzles out at 1000. So it tells you that this isn't an OC card by common standards. They just ate into the natural overclocking headroom of MSI R4890 Cyclone (base-model), which caps out at 1000 MHz.


----------



## Meusi (Sep 1, 2009)

This is all about marketing strategies. My question was a technical one . MSI must not integrate a special kind of voltage regulator, no question. But they can offer some codes in someway to overclock by overvolting. I loose my guarantee, also no question. But why can you overvolt today every mainboard?

Still searching for some tool...

Greets from Austria, a land with non standard language ...

Meusi


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

*Meusi*,
I gather you have this card? 
Do you have multimeter? 
-> Could you measure the vGPU voltage? Is it ~1.5V during load on your card? 
Look here for the vGPU measuring point (measure between red dot and any ground).


----------



## Meusi (Sep 3, 2009)

Very interesting...maybe it is already overvolted. I will measure Tomorrow with my Multimeter with CPU oclocked and Running furmark. Then i will post my results asap. Thanks for your Input!!!
Meusi


----------



## Meusi (Sep 4, 2009)

Hei!

System:
P5Q SE Plus
Q8200/2,33@3,16@450Mhz FSB Air
MSI 4890 Cyclone oc 880/975@925/1100
2GB DDR2/800 Corsair DHX @4-4-4-15
Be quiet 420W
Chieftec Lanboy

Idle:
Total Power Consumption: 228 W
Voltage between ground and measuring point posted before: 1,35V constantly with digital Multimeter

Load:
Total Power Consumption: 375 W
Voltage between ground and measuring point posted before: 1,35V constantly with digital Multimeter
Temperature after 600sec furmark stabilitytest: 92° with open case

what do you think?

with 1.4V overvolted are 1000 Mhz no prob for every Cyclone oc!

any ideas to tweak the voltage?

Meusi


----------



## suvi (Sep 12, 2009)

@ Meusi 

Ich habe was gefunden , lese mal seite 65 und 66 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4005281

und wen du es probierst dan bitte berichten

MFG


----------



## Meusi (Sep 18, 2009)

Vmod for MSI 4890 Cyclone OC done.

Under

http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6979

in German language.

1000/1100@1,47V@air@78°max

Thanks for help!!!


----------

